# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  melanotan 2 PICS and cycle log..

## amature225

MTII results on pasty white skin. I had that commen Very white pale skin that can NOT tan in the sun (I have some freckles), and after being in the sun I just get a little pink or burnt. These pictures are of my upper chest and show you DAY 0, DAY 6, and DAY 10 (I got even darker after day 10). The results from this stuff are just crazy, I LOVE it. It can change your whole look, just don't get caught up in it and get too dark.

I used the standard dosing chart that can be found online everywhere for the first week or ten days. After the first week I got darker for sure, then I started tapering off. While you can get darker without ever going in the sun, it is a HUGE advantage to get some UV rays, once a week is great. Without tanning in a bed or in the sun you are just going to be spending a lot more $ on MTII. 

After you reach your desired darkness you can reduce your dosage down substantially. For an example, for the first 10 days I used about 1.6 mg a day, then for the next 3 months after that I typically used around .5mg every 3-4 days. If you want to get darker a few months later, you can just up your maintenance dosage and you are set. Definitely start with a low dose and work your way up since the side effects can suck the first few days.

You will get that sick feeling in your stomach the first week or so of using it, and sadly that feeling never went away for me. The hard-ons went away after a while for me. I take it after dinner to help minimize that sick feeling, however, it messes with my sleep a little bit. Just a personal choice, try playing around with it at different times of the day.

I started my maintenance dose around day 11, but I did get even a little darker after I lowered the dose a bit. Moles did get a little darker, but not very noticeable at all, since your skin is overall MUCH darker. 

If you have reddish hair (like me).. you can actually CHANGE the color of your hair. After using for 6 weeks look at your arm hair, (my arm hair is red/blondish normally) but after a while you can see that it is growing out completely dark! (which isn't a bad thing). Wait a while longer and you can see that the hair growing out of your arm is completely dark, then at some point further up the hair it is blonde. CRAZY. After stopping for 6 weeks it starts coming blonde again! so now the ENDS of my arm hair are dark and it is blonde at the root. My hair dresser even starting asking where my red hair went. It was completely brown now. He is Really F*&kin confused.. haha

I choose to cycle off of it after about 4 months just to see what would happen, and as you would imagine, things slowly go back to normal. Now I am continuing my dosage to get that sick tan back. Typically you will hear that there is no need to cycle MTII.

----------


## amature225

any other cycle pictures out there from MTII?

----------


## Kelleh

Awsome log thanks for sharing

----------


## TOOBAD

Great log! I have been on the fence about whether or not I want to start this. The price is a little steep for me. I have seen it for a little less than what the board sponsor sells it for, can you pm me your source?

----------


## Dukkit

i was just talking about trying this out. thanks for the post. maybe post more pics cuz i dont see that dramatic of results. a few of my friends have used melanotan and got very very dark compared to normal.

----------


## naturalsux

> i was just talking about trying this out. thanks for the post. maybe post more pics cuz i dont see that dramatic of results. a few of my friends have used melanotan and got very very dark compared to normal.



he needs some sun. you get flushed from it and dont get really dark until you get some sun exposure.

----------


## KatsMeow

I'm on my 5th day and can tell a pretty big difference in my skin color, I was spending $80/month on tanning so this is much better!

----------

